# Question on parading with your reserve unit



## Bassil_Inf (20 Sep 2013)

Good day,

The CO of my unit told me that I will start parading with my unit a week after swearing in (Swearing in is in 2 weeks). What will I be doing as a unqualified pvt on parade nights? My BMQ is in January so I will start parading 3 months prior to BMQ, which is really exciting that I get some training before hand!


----------



## Sadukar09 (20 Sep 2013)

DarkInfantry232 said:
			
		

> Good day,
> 
> The CO of my unit told me that I will start parading with my unit a week after swearing in (Swearing in is in 2 weeks). What will I be doing as a unqualified pvt on parade nights? My BMQ is in January so I will start parading 3 months prior to BMQ, which is really exciting that I get some training before hand!


Usually additional training (PT or map skills, etc.) so your life on BMQ/Trade course will be easier for you. 

Depending on your unit, you may be brought on weekend exercises as general duty.


----------



## mariomike (20 Sep 2013)

DarkInfantry232 said:
			
		

> What will I be doing as a unqualified pvt on parade nights?



 parade night before BMQ  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/32449.0/nowap.html
"did any one else do the parade night before BMQ? and what do they do on those nights?"


----------

